# More pictures!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I have loads


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im defo on my way  If your Charlie has babies you could give me one lol
She will have very cute babies


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Im defo on my way  If your Charlie has babies you could give me one lol
> She will have very cute babies


HAHA! Not planning one breeding them  Although I would love to breed tiels (mum would NEVER have it). Until I have my house there will be no eggs coming out of Charlie today or any other day  Some pictures are of Milo as well 

Oh forgot to share this picture to ... my little joke


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww would of been nice to have little Charlies lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Awww would of been nice to have little Charlies lol


I think that too but it is the mother ... sorry


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Worth a try lol


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They are so gorgeous  Love the Star Wars pic LOL


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> They are so gorgeous  Love the Star Wars pic LOL


haha thanks. Charlie just loves "lightsabers"


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

A few more pictures of Charlie exploring the bathroom




































​


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks like my buttercup on the 3rd pic ha ha


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> She looks like my buttercup on the 3rd pic ha ha


Awwww Buttercup


----------

